# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  stop στο αλκοολ

## dora-agxos

καλησπερα καλοι μου φιλοι..ισως ειναι λιγο χαζο το θεμα που ανοιξα δεν ξερω..
αρχισα εναν αγωνα,αρκετα δυσκολο,να κοψω το αλκοολ..

σημερα αισιως διανυω την τριτη ημερα καθαρσης!ουτε γουλια!

δεν μου ειναι ευκολο!αλλα το παλευω!!
μια επιβραβευση θελω οσο παιδιαστικο κ αν ειναι!
μια ωθηση να συνεχισω!
ανθρωπους που βρισκονται στον ιδιο αγωνα να μιλησω!

----------


## amelie74

ντορα μου οχι ενα μπραβο αλλα πολλα μπραβο σου αξιζουν!!!
εχω περασει και γω αν θυμασαι αυτο το λουκι και ειμαι εδω και ενα μηνα καθαρη.
δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι 

η ηρεμια/χαρα που φερνει το αλκοολ ειναι ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ και κυριως ΨΕΥΤΙΚΗ.κοινως ειναι ΨΥΧΟΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΟΥΣΙΑ παρολο που ειναι νομιμη.
επισης για οσους περνουν και ψυχοφαρμακα οπως εγω ειναι πολυ κακος συνδυασμος.

μην νομιζεις και γω λεω πως το ξεπερασα αλλα ολο τριγυριζει στο μυαλο μου....ομως το διωχνω...το απωθω...ειμαι σε καλο δρομο πιστευω.

ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγουλακι:)

----------


## dora-agxos

πολυ με βοηθας αμελι!

μακαρι να φτασω κ εγω τον μηνα οπως εσυ!

θα κανω παρτι!!(με πορτοκαλαδες :) )..

εδω θα γραφω την πορεια μου..οχι δια το κοινο :P

αλλα για να μην ξεχναω τον στοχο μου!

----------


## keep_walking

Τελικα το μονο ωραιο πραγμα στη ζωη που δεν σε τιμωρει μετα...ειναι το σεξ...αλλα παχαινουν , αλλα σου χαλαν τη διαθεση...ρε αυτος ο κοσμος δεν φτιαχτηκε μαλλον για μας:)


keep going:)

----------


## dora-agxos

χαχαχα γεια σου ρε keep!

----------


## Θεοφανία

δώρα!!!! 
Μη μιλάς για συμπαράσταση! Κοντεύουμε να το κόψουμε τελείως όλοι με την κυρία ΙΟΥΟΥΙΟΥΙΟΥ που μπλέξαμε....(ξέρεις ποια λέω!)

----------


## amelie74

ετσι κοπελα μου μεινε πιστη στο στοχο σου και μονο κερδισμενη εχεις να βγεις!!!
αντε και πανω στο μηνα θα το γιορτασουμε παρεα εσυ με ποτροκαλαδες και γω με κοκα-κολες(αλλη επιζημια εξαρτηση και τουτη:P....αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν μου κανει κακο στην ψυχικη υγεια)..που θα παει θα τις κοψω και αυτες:)

----------


## keep_walking

> ΙΟΥΟΥΙΟΥΙΟΥ



Να μεταφρασω? Μπα αστο οσοι ξερουν - ξερουν λολ.

----------


## dora-agxos

αυτη η ιουιου ολα θα μας τα κοψει η κακουργα να μου το θυμασαι!!

εχω παθει κρισαρα πανικου τωρα..δεν φευγει η ρουφιανα!μιληστε πειτε κατι!

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχεις κριση πανικου...η ιδεα σου ειναι...στο μυαλο σου ειναι...ολα εκει καταληγουν...μπλα..μπλα..μπλ

----------


## keep_walking

Free your mind:) Κατσε να βρω κανα τραγουδι....

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tIYpvlQP_s

----------


## dora-agxos

δεν μπορω...με 2 γουλιες θα ειχε κανει φτερα τωρα!

οχι ομως!να παει ναααααααα!!ας πεθανω χεστηκα!

----------


## dora-agxos

ποιο mind keep??

δεν υπαρχει τιποτε..

----------


## keep_walking

Α εισαι απο αυτους που κραταγαν ομπρελλες? Και εγω λολ

----------


## dora-agxos

απο αυτους που δεν ειχαν καν κεφαλι!

----------


## dora-agxos

αντε να οδηγησεις τωρα!!!γαμω την τρελα μου!παω τα λεμε απο το σπιτι!

----------


## arktos

dora-agxos , σου εύχομαι η δύναμη σου να είναι τέτοια που να νικήσει αυτή την γλυκιά - πικρή επιθυμία για αλκοόλ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> δεν μπορω...με 2 γουλιες θα ειχε κανει φτερα τωρα!
> 
> οχι ομως!να παει ναααααααα!!ας πεθανω χεστηκα!


στα ζορια κι ο ζορο, ζοριζεται...

ευγε φουντα!!!!!(η φουντα)
ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ, ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!!!!!!
συνεχισε τον αγωνα υπερ της πορτοκαλαδας και θα κανουμε ενα μεγαλο παρτυ μια μερα!!!!!!!!!

(η αλλη να ετοιμαζεται σιγα σιγα....)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> δεν μπορω...με 2 γουλιες θα ειχε κανει φτερα τωρα!
> 
> οχι ομως!να παει ναααααααα!!ας πεθανω χεστηκα!
> ...


Εγώ και ο κηπ θα σου αντισταθούμε μέχρι τελευταίας ρανίδος ...αλκοολ στο αίμα μας!!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

σας ευχαριστω ολους!θα ξαναγραψω οταν περασω στην επομενη φαση..

(κατι σαν το x-factor):P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> σας ευχαριστω ολους!θα ξαναγραψω οταν περασω στην επομενη φαση..
> 
> (κατι σαν το x-factor):P


ή σαν το ημερολόγιο της Αννας Χικ Φρανκ...:Ρ

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> σας ευχαριστω ολους!θα ξαναγραψω οταν περασω στην επομενη φαση..
> 
> (κατι σαν το x-factor):P
> ...


ααα αγαπημενο βιβλιο..:P

χικ!

----------


## Χάιντι

Για να καταλαβώ είσαι αλκολική ή απλά πίνεις λίγο παραπάνω?

----------


## dora-agxos

α ρε τζανετ..για να καταλαβεις εχω πιει εναν ωκεανο αλκοολ!

τωρα πλεω στην μαυρη θαλασσα..:)

----------


## chr1986

Μπράβο σου ρε κορίτσι! Ο αγώνας είναι μεγάλος και δύσκολος αλλά εμείς και αν ξέρουμε από δυσκολίες, έτσι δεν είναι? ;) Καλή δύναμη!:)

----------


## dora-agxos

ηρθε η αδερφη μου στο δωματιο μου με μια παγωμενη ωραιοτατη μπυρα!να με κερασει!

νο κερασει κυρια μου!!βερικοκο!

αντισταθηκα σθεναρα!τι τραβαω η γυνη!!

----------


## VasilisA

Δώρα προσπαθείς για κάτι το οποίο είναι πραγματικά στο χέρι σου να το ξεπεράσεις .
Μακάρι και εγώ, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι να μπορούσαμε να είχαμε την κατάσταση στα χέρια μας….

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ηρθε η αδερφη μου στο δωματιο μου με μια παγωμενη ωραιοτατη μπυρα!να με κερασει!
> 
> νο κερασει κυρια μου!!βερικοκο!
> 
> αντισταθηκα σθεναρα!τι τραβαω η γυνη!!


5η μέρα σήμερα.μ-π-ρ-ά-β-ο!
και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε...

έλα γεια μας!

----------


## dora-agxos

χαχαχαχαχα!πολυ καλο!τσιν τσιν!

5η μερα ναι...απιστευτο!αντε να δουμε!

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## Lou!

μπραβο ντορα κ απο μενα! καλη συνεχεια!

μ αρεσε αυτο με τις πορτοκαλαδες! προτιμω ομως τις φαντες χωρις ανθρακικο! (κ καμια τουρτα σοκολατα αν γινεται! :P)

----------


## alexon

H δύναμη της ζωής βρίσκεται μέσα μας, όλοι την έχουμε επίσης και εσύ, αφού την άντλησες για λίγες μέρες είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς και για πάντα, συνέχισε έτσι, είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς!!!!

----------


## dora-agxos

σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλεξον!δεν με πολυβοηθανε οι συνθηκες αλλα προσπαθω!

----------


## curtains

Δωρα καταρχας να σου καλη δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια.
Θα ηθελα να κανω επισης μια ερωτηση. Δεν ξερω ποτε ακριβως θεωρειται καποιος αλκοολικος. Εγω πινω συχνα, μου αρεσει να πινω (μονο κρασι) και το αντεχω, μπορω να πιω πολυ δηλαδη χωρις να εχω ιδιαιτερες συνεπειες. Τον τελευταιο καιρο λογω ασχημης ψυχολογιας και εντασης εχω την διαθεση να πινω πολυ. Καθε βραδυ, μετα τις 10-11 προκυπτει η επιθυμια να θελω να πιω για να χαλαρωσω, να κοιμηθω πιο ευκολα κτλ. Και συνηθως πινω 1 μπουκαλι κρασι, μπορει και 1μιση. Παρολα αυτα αν μεινω για 2-3 μερες χωρις αλκοολ μπορει και να μη το σκεφτομαι καν, αναλογα με τη διαθεση μου. Τον τελευταιο μηνα ομως πινω καθε μερα τις ποσοτητες που προανεφερα. Ποτε δεν το ζητω την ημερα. Δεν ξερω ποο ανησυχητικο ειναι αυτο :(

----------


## curtains

Κατι αλλο ειναι οτι το συνδιαζω συχνα με ζαναξ. 
1 μπουκαλι κρασι+ 1 ζαναξ =? Ειναι επικυνδινο αυτο?

----------


## soft

Δωρα και απο μενα καλη δυναμη :)

curtains θελω να σου κανω μια απλη ερωτηση 
αν θελεις απαντας 


δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερες συνεπειες, αλλα θελεις να το πιεις για να κοιμηθεις πιο ευκολα.

Εσυ τι βλεπεις μ αυτο??

----------


## curtains

Δεν βλεπω κατι ιδιαιτερο, ισως να με ηρεμει λιγο περισσοτερο. 
Αν ειμαι καταβαθος ηρεμη ποτε, δεν ξερω. Ναι παιρνω ζαναξ για να ηρεμησω, πινω για τον ιδιο λογο και γιατι φοβαμαι πως χωρις αυτα δεν θα κοιμομουν ποτε.

----------


## curtains

Ναι το γνωριζω και απλως αναρωτιομουν ποσο επικυνδινος μπορει να ειναι ο συνδιασμος και αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια σχετικα.

----------


## dora-agxos

κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..!
curtains ειχα ακριβως τον ιδιο τροπο σκεψης με εσενα..ελεγα δεν πινω πρωινες ωρες μωρε,το βραδυ για να χαλαρωσω πινω 10 μπυρες κ δεν με πειραζουν κιολας!ξερεις το κριτηριο της εξαρτησης δεν εγκειται στο κατα ποσο σε πειραζει,δλδ σε ζαλιζει,αλλα κατα ποσο το εχεις αναγκη!
θελει πολυ εσωτερικη επεξεργασια να αποδεχτεις κ να καταλαβεις το γεγονος οτι εχεις προβλημα με το αλκοολ..
εγω αποφασισα να το κοψω,οταν πλεον αντιληφθηκα οτι μου ειχε αλλαξει την προσωπικοτητα,εκρυβα τα κουτακια απο τις μπυρες,ειχα γινει παρα πολυ νευρικη,μου επανηλθαν οι κρισεις πανικου..ξερεις σε βαθος χρονου το αλκοολ αντι να μου προσφερει ηρεμια με εκανε αγριμι!
υστερα λες για να κοιμηθω πρεπει να πιω 1,5 μπουκαλι κρασι..ειναι φυσιολογικο \"ποτισμα\"αυτο?πολυς κοσμος γουσταρει να πινει ενα κρασακι το βραδυ,1 με 2 ποτηρακια ομως!κ οχι καθε μερα..για σκεψου το λιγο..
μην πιεις για ενα μηνα curtains μπορεις?εκει θα καταλαβεις ποσο εξαρτημενη εισαι..οχι στο τριημερο :) 
κ τελος αλκοολ κ xanax δεν πανε μαζι!σκεψου το συκωτακι σου τι τραβαει εκεινη την στιγμη!

πες κ εσυ stop!!!!γινε συμμαχος μου!κ οταν θα μας ερχεται η επιθυμια για ποτακι θα γραφουμε εδω να υπενθυμιζουμε η μια στην αλλην το στοχο μας!εισαι???

:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επίσης μια ωραία ιδέα είναι να γράφεις τα καλά και τα κακά της χρήσης ή μη χρήσης αλκοολ.
Εγώ πχ, αν πιω το βράδυ, την άλλη μέρα νιώθω κουρασμένη και γενικά μια ατονία.
Όπως επίσης και στο θέμα του ύπνου δεν κάνει καθόλου καλό, καθώς εγώ τουλάχιστον ποτέ δεν νιώθω πως έκανα καλό ύπνο αν έχω πιει.

----------


## keep_walking

Γιο, χο, χο, γιο, χο, χο σ\' ένα βαθύ μπουντρούμι Γιο, χο, χο, γιο, χο, χο μ\' ένα μπουκάλι ρούμι


Σοβαρα τωρα , εγω μετα το αλκοολικι ,την αλλη μερα, αισθανομαι μια περιεργη ενεργεια και κουραση ταυτοχρονα , αλλα την ενεργεια αυτη δεν θα την ελεγα θετικη.

Δωρα γερα με τσαμπουκα...

----------


## dora-agxos

ευχαριστω κηπ!μακαρι να ειχα τσαμπουκα!

αυτο που νιωθεις την επομενη δεν ειναι ενεργεια ακριβως!υπερδιεγερση ειναι!κ η υπερδιεγερση για μας που εχουμε κρισεις πανικου ειναι αρρωστια!!ουφ!

----------


## roula35

δωριτσα καλησπερα και απο εμενα κ καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια που κανεις...κατα την δικη μου αποψη για να νικησεις την (αρρωστεια) πρεπει να εχεις πρωτα σοβαρη επιθυμια να σταματησεισς το ποτο.Η αυτοαναγνωριση ειναι το πρωτο βημα για βελτιωση.Εξετασε καταρχας σοβαρα το αν εισαι ποτης η αλκοολικη...αν δοκιμαζοντας τον εαυτο σου εχεις εξακριβωσει πως μπορεις οποτε δηποτε να αφησεις το ποτο το τε ισως να μην ανηκεις στην ταξη των αλκοολικων..ακομα και αν πρεπει να ομολογησεις πως εισαι αλκοολικη αυτος δεν ειναι λογος να τρομοκρατηθεις..να θυμασαι οτι αλλοι το εχουν καταφερει πριν απο εσενα και εχουν αποδειξει πως γινεται να κοψεις το ποτο..γιατι να μην μπορεις να το καταφερεις και ΕΣΥ?..ασφαλως καθε αρχη ειναι κ δυσκολη αλλα ειναι δυνατον..εμπιστευσου τις δυναμεις σου και τις ικανοτητες σου..κατα την δικη μου αποψη δεν αρκει να ξερω την λυση του προβληματος μου πρεπει να τη εφαρμωσω και να την εκτελεσω γιατι μονο ετσι λυνεται πραγματικα το προβλημα..

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by roula35_
> δωριτσα καλησπερα και απο εμενα κ καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια που κανεις...κατα την δικη μου αποψη για να νικησεις την (αρρωστεια) πρεπει να εχεις πρωτα σοβαρη επιθυμια να σταματησεισς το ποτο.Η αυτοαναγνωριση ειναι το πρωτο βημα για βελτιωση.Εξετασε καταρχας σοβαρα το αν εισαι ποτης η αλκοολικη...αν δοκιμαζοντας τον εαυτο σου εχεις εξακριβωσει πως μπορεις οποτε δηποτε να αφησεις το ποτο το τε ισως να μην ανηκεις στην ταξη των αλκοολικων..ακομα και αν πρεπει να ομολογησεις πως εισαι αλκοολικη αυτος δεν ειναι λογος να τρομοκρατηθεις..να θυμασαι οτι αλλοι το εχουν καταφερει πριν απο εσενα και εχουν αποδειξει πως γινεται να κοψεις το ποτο..γιατι να μην μπορεις να το καταφερεις και ΕΣΥ?..ασφαλως καθε αρχη ειναι κ δυσκολη αλλα ειναι δυνατον..εμπιστευσου τις δυναμεις σου και τις ικανοτητες σου..κατα την δικη μου αποψη δεν αρκει να ξερω την λυση του προβληματος μου πρεπει να τη εφαρμωσω και να την εκτελεσω γιατι μονο ετσι λυνεται πραγματικα το προβλημα..


ισως το καλυτερο μηνυμα που εχω παρει..!σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ρουλα!η προσπαθεια συνεχιζετε!
:)

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> καλησπερα καλοι μου φιλοι..ισως ειναι λιγο χαζο το θεμα που ανοιξα δεν ξερω..
> αρχισα εναν αγωνα,αρκετα δυσκολο,να κοψω το αλκοολ..
> 
> σημερα αισιως διανυω την τριτη ημερα καθαρσης!ουτε γουλια!
> 
> δεν μου ειναι ευκολο!αλλα το παλευω!!
> μια επιβραβευση θελω οσο παιδιαστικο κ αν ειναι!
> μια ωθηση να συνεχισω!
> ανθρωπους που βρισκονται στον ιδιο αγωνα να μιλησω!


 οιντααα.. να πινεις αλλα με μετρο ρε θοδωρα τι το περασες το ποτο, ξυνογαλο? πινω και γω ο ερμος καμια μπυρα, και 2 μπυρες αμα λαχει να ουμε, και αμα λαχει να ουμε.. και 3... αμα λαχει....χικ...ουμε. μετα δεν θελω παρεα, περναω μονος μου ωραια. :)

----------


## jimmaster

Σχετικα παλιο ποστ αυτο , αλλα θελω λιγο να δω τις καταστασεις που περνανε οι contibuters στο δικο μου thread...

Δωρα η αποχη απο το αλκοολ πως παει τελικα?

----------


## dora-agxos

> Σχετικα παλιο ποστ αυτο , αλλα θελω λιγο να δω τις καταστασεις που περνανε οι contibuters στο δικο μου thread...
> 
> Δωρα η αποχη απο το αλκοολ πως παει τελικα?


πινω κανενα ποτηρακι που και που τζιμ μου!οχι πολυ ομως..ετσι και αλλιως δεν μπορω πια,αν πιω μου χτυπαει την πορτα το αγχος!φυγε βρε απο το δικο μου παρατραγουδο!!
:p:p

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αλκοολ και πρεζα μεχρι να πεσουμε τεζα! καλα πρεζα δεν κανουμε γιατι δεν καθεται και ποτε η φαση, αλλα αλκοολ οποτε υπαρχει ναι θα πιουμε. ειδικα το βραδυ πριν πεσουμε για υπνο, τουλαχιστον 2-3 ποτηρακια κρασι πιστευω πρεπει...

----------


## jimmaster

> πινω κανενα ποτηρακι που και που τζιμ μου!οχι πολυ ομως..ετσι και αλλιως δεν μπορω πια,αν πιω μου χτυπαει την πορτα το αγχος!φυγε βρε απο το δικο μου παρατραγουδο!!
> :p:p


Γιατι να φυγω....?

Ξερεις κατι?? Κι εγω τωρα εχω πιει 2 μπυριτσες.... :)

----------

